# Taxi Mode in Waze App



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Anyone use the Taxi mode in Waze and how does it differ than private car mode?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

theMezz said:


> Anyone use the Taxi mode in Waze and how does it differ than private car mode?


I'll take an educated guess and say that it probably chooses routes that use city streets rather than highways.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> I'll take an educated guess and say that it probably chooses routes that use city streets rather than highways.


Yeah, it's probably "shortest route" where most would take a freeway, though longer, if one is handy. When you're paying by the mile, that makes sense. On the other hand, in my experience, most people would be miffed if you didn't take the freeway if one were handy, as they would take, and suspect you are taking a bad route if you didn't, so I would never use the taxi mode.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Well I think I found out why Waze keeps taking crazy side streets.... Apparently AVOID DIFFICULT INTERSECTIONS was checked....

Cleared that, and chose TAXI MODE I'll let you know in a few days how it works....


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Well I think I found out why Waze keeps taking crazy side streets.... Apparently AVOID DIFFICULT INTERSECTIONS was checked....
> 
> Cleared that, and chose TAXI MODE I'll let you know in a few days how it works....


Please do. At this point I call Waze "the wrong Waze".


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

It has nothing to do with distance or trips. When you use Waze taxi mode it operates according to your city, in Waze that section seems to be marked as walking paths rather than drivable roads, though.. For example it seemed to block at certain times during the day that taxi/commercial vehicles were not able to go. You see a lot of that in big cities that have no standing areas or no standing during specified times. I tested it and it does work that way. With rideshare, I suggest using private mode. I'll try to get a screenshot to you if I can I have to remember the places I have seen it avoid during certain times. 

I hope the helps answer your question


----------

